# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Anyone used Panelscape?

## Tarty

I saw an ad for a product called Panelscape for use in bathrooms.  Has anyone used it? and what is it like? (Lamipanel? Ceramilite?)
 Also what sizes do the sheets come in?
 So many questions buzzing in the head!! 
 Tarty

----------


## ernknot

I am also looking at using something like Panelscape for my bathroom renovation. Does anyone know this stuff and if it is any good? How much does it cost compared to Laminex etc?

----------


## wombat47

For info, instructions, etc. go to -  http://www.handihome.com.au/gallery.html

----------


## ernknot

Thanks wombat47, been there and it "looks" ok but I wanted to find out if anyone had any experience with this material. Is it what it is cracked up to be or just some more rip off junk.

----------


## wombat47

You would think that a product that had been available since 1994 would be a tad more familiar, but perhaps the marketing strategy has been lacking. 
The fact that the product comes with a 10 year guarantee says something for it.  But then you'd want to know how the PVC joining strips hold up - will they discolour/crack, etc. 
Perhaps we need to find a European house reno forum. 
The ultimate test for any bathroom finish (especially if you have teenagers using the bathroom) is whether or not it is impervious to hair dye.

----------


## tarz37

I have notice that there is no feedback on Panelscope. Is it lack of interest or does no one know.

----------

